# Need an email reminder software



## DoylestownPainter (Nov 21, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good program to use to send out automated messages to my current clients?

http://www.doylestownpainter.com


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Have you done a search?

Never needed one so I can advise, but did google "auto email send" and many listing came up, including forums where they discussed how to do it with outlook.

and then there are the pay for spammers like Constant Contact


----------

